# Lenovo - ThinkPad vs. IdeaPad



## Dragoner00 (24. November 2012)

Morgen,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Notebook für einen 11 Jährigen. Das Notebook sollte in der Lage sein, Minecraft vernümftig spielbar zu machen.
Die Preisgrenze liegt dabei bei 400 Euro. Ich überlege zur Zeit zwischen folgenden 2 Notebooks:

Lenovo ThinkPad E535 3260A34
- 15.6" 1366x768
- AMD A4-4300 2 x 2.5Ghz
- 4 GB DDR3 1600 Mhz
- AMD Radeon HD 7420G
- Win 7
~ 380 Euro

Lenovo IdeaPad N586 MA673GE
- 15.6" 1366x768
- AMD A4-4400 2 x 2.7Ghz
- 4 GB DDR3 1600 Mhz
- AMD Radeon HD 7520G
- Win 7
~ 360 Euro

Ich habe gelesen, dass die Verarbeitung von den IdeaPads nicht die Beste sein soll. 
Was würdet ihr sagen? Welches Notebook würdet ihr empfehlen ?
Bin auch offen für andere Vorschläge.

mfg
Dragoner


----------



## Darkseth (24. November 2012)

Zuerstmal würde ich keinen der beiden nehmen, da AMD Prozessor. Klar, wird auch reichen, aber zu dem Preis bekommst du auch nen i3/i5 der dritten generation (doppelt so schnell), wobei die HD 4000 grafik von der Leistung zwischen 7420g und 7520g (letztere ist rund 12% schneller, der Intel Prozessor ist trotzdem mehr als doppelt so schnell).

Ich würde eher den nehmen: Packard Bell EasyNote F2011-HC-100GE (NX.C0AEG.017) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland + einen 4GB Riegel dazu für 18€~ (weil man heutzutage keine 2gb riegel mehr kauft, da die Preisdifferenz einfach zu gering ist)

Oder eher den (sofern die 25€ mehr nicht schlimm sind): HP Pavilion g6-2149sg schwarz (C0J10EA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Hat schon 4gb verbaut, kannst dir daher den zusätzlichen Ram sparen, und hier wären sogar 2 USB3 anschlüsse verbaut, die ich für die zukunft doch als nützlich sehen würde.


----------



## Tipi (30. November 2012)

beim Ideapad ist oftmals der Akku fest verlötet und nicht wechselbar, welche modelle das genau sind musst du selber mal schauen.
Beim Ideapad habe ich auch bemerkt das die Chiclet-tastatur stark nachgibt bei tippen, insbesondere in der Mitte


----------

